# Gun-smithing help (diy)



## thedudeabides (Jan 17, 2012)

Just picked up an older 22 semi auto rifle and I can't get it to fire. I removed the stock and pulled out the trigger assembly and when I cock the hammer with my thumb, it will fire. Every time I replace the trigger assembly and put the rifle back together ... it's the same thing ... nothing. I've determined that when the bolt assembly is fully pulled rearward to chamber the first round, it's not fully cocking the hammer. I just don't know why. Anybody out there know what the cause might be? My best guess is that the bolt is just worn out or ground down slightly enough to not push the hammer completely down. But the bolt doesn't look worn and I'm just completely guessing. I am by no means a gun smith, but I like to tinker and was hoping this was something I could fix. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Are you torquing the screws toooooo tight??? Maybe too much pressure on 1 keeping it from engaging???


----------



## thedudeabides (Jan 17, 2012)

Jason said:


> Are you torquing the screws toooooo tight??? Maybe too much pressure on 1 keeping it from engaging???


Just tried loosening the screws ... No luck. It was worth a shot, though.


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

Do you have the manual?
If it's the higgins 29 it has very specific inst for installing the trigger.

http://stevespages.com/pdf/jchiggins_29.pdf


----------



## thedudeabides (Jan 17, 2012)

collectorden said:


> Do you have the manual?
> If it's the higgins 29 it has very specific inst for installing the trigger.
> 
> http://stevespages.com/pdf/jchiggins_29.pdf


That's the one. . I was reading this exact manual. I made sure the hammer is cocked every time I reassemble, but it just won't work. I've tried it probably 30 times to the point where my fingers are cramping and I had to go get a cold beer out of the fridge. Lol. It's a cool, older 22. Just a shame I can't get it to work.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Shoot Glassplus a PM, Jerome could fix it!!!! He'd do it right fer the right $$$ too!!!


----------



## thedudeabides (Jan 17, 2012)

Jason said:


> Shoot Glassplus a PM, Jerome could fix it!!!! He'd do it right fer the right $$$ too!!!


It might get lost in that big blue workshop of his. Lol. . Good idea. I'll shoot him a pm. Thanks.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

thedudeabides said:


> It might get lost in that big blue workshop of his. Lol. . Good idea. I'll shoot him a pm. Thanks.


When me and the ole lady went over there last week, she had the nerve to say my shed was more crowded!!! Good ole Jerome would be able to find a specific shell casing in there ifin you asked him!!!! He's a great guy!:thumbup:


----------



## thedudeabides (Jan 17, 2012)

Jason said:


> When me and the ole lady went over there last week, she had the nerve to say my shed was more crowded!!! Good ole Jerome would be able to find a specific shell casing in there ifin you asked him!!!! He's a great guy!:thumbup:


I agree. Super guy. How bad ass is it to have a range at your house? Very cool. That workshop could use a little spring cleaning, though. . As long as there's a trail to the workbench and the safe, it's all good!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

thedudeabides said:


> I agree. Super guy. How bad ass is it to have a range at your house? !


 
It's tough.....I walk about 50 paces from my backdoor and I'm at mine:thumbsup: Jerome has a wayyyy better set up then me though:thumbup:


----------

